# Installing Warden without QT?



## ultrakomm (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi!

Is it possible to install the command line/curses version of Warden (http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Warden®) without installing the QT version and the associated dependencies?  How would one do so? I'm new to FreeBSD, so excuse me if it's a dumb question.

Best regards,
ultra


----------



## jaxxed (Nov 25, 2012)

While warden is a freebsd port, you may want to ask this question over at forums.pcbsd.org.PCBSD contribute that port, which is a part of their desktop system.  Check the port Makefile to see if it has a NO_GUI option.


----------

